# Just Started Celexa



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello all. After not agreeing with the Remeron, I have started on Celexa. I am taking a really small dose for now 5mg, and I will work up to 10 in a week. Any stories to share. Give me some encouraging words to make it through the "adjustment period" The insomnia has already started....


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I just started Celexa too, yesterday. I don't have insomnia yet, but I feel kinda jet-lagged... tired and slightly disconnected.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Spider,I am supposed to start celexa soon but they are starting me on 10 mg (1/2 of a 20 mg pill). Do you cut the 20 mg into quarters to get the 5 mg? I would prefer to start at 5 and my Dr said it was okay, but there was not a lower dosage pill that 20.How are you doing it?Thanks,SBunny


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I dunno, Bunny... the pills are awfully small for cutting in quarters. I can tell you that they started me on 10mg (half a 20mg pill), and I felt vaguely flu-like for a day and have been a little sleepy, but that's it so far...


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Sorry I haven't gotten back in a while. I have been moving, it has been hectic! So far things seem to be going well on the Celexa. I have been actually cutting them in quarters with a knife. Sometimes they break a little more, but I just measure it out to be about 5mg. I am actually up to about 8 right now. I am totally paranoid about getting discouraged by the side effects so I am going up slowly. It is whatever you are comfortable with, I think. I know that I can't deal with the inital transition period (I got scared off prozac last September) but I know I need to be on them. I have noticed only a few subtle changes so far, but I have had a lot more good days in the passed week or so. My mood seems to be slowly improving. My anxiety has seemed to be a little more intense at times, but from what I understand it gets worse before it gets better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

I certainly understand the getting worse part! I just started the clelxa 3 days ago and find that I am a bit 'antsy'. Hope that part goes away soon!


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Yes. I have noticed my anxiety is actually worse right now!! I will be lying in bed, totally relaxed and my heart pounding for no reason. Its the worst!!! But I know that this is just a transition period and it will get better.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Celexa worked for me right away, although people were asking me that, since the 10mg was working so well, why go to 20? Well, now I can tell you. The 10mg dose worked really well. For about a week. Now I'm getting all antsy and clingy again. I start the 20mg dose Thursday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

I am going off celexa today. I have had a horrible reaction to it so no more for me. Hope it works well for you guys. Remember, everyone's reactions are different and there is light at the end of the tunnel. For me, the tunnel was just too long.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Just Curious what your reaction was to it (or do I want to know?) I have been on it for 2 1/2 weeks and I am up to 10mg now. I tolerated Prozac well after the inital adjustment pain that lasted about 2 weeks. The only thing about Celexa that I got was A Rash, feeling more anxiety from time to time and some insomnia (yeah only). But it isn't UNBEARable at this point. Why did you start taking Celexa? Was it for IBS ? Anxiety? Depression? Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

I started taking serzone over a year ago for depression. Because of recent reports of liver problems associated with it (and I was experiencing stomach pains) my Dr changed me to celexa.Once I got off the serzone I felt great. The depression has been gone for a while but I do have problems with anxiety so I was willing to try the celexa. After 5 days it feels like hot lava is flowing through my veins. This is the same reaction I had to paxil & zoloft (which is why they tried serzone). The problem is severly heightened anxiety and massive nausea. And after not having a full blown panic attack in months, I had 3 in an hour due to the adrenalin flush that is surging right now.Don't let this change your mind about the celexa. If it was just the antsiness or a little nausea I would certainly work through it for the benefits it provides. I just don't tolerate the SSRI's very well. Several years ago I took paxil and did wonderfully on it. Wish it would still work for me but it doesn't.Sounds like you've been on it long enough to know whether you can tolerate it and things are going pretty well. I feel a bit better right now thanks to some ativan (I actually quarter a .5 mg tablet and take a crumb at the time!).Thanks for responding. I just need to talk it out.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey Jenn,How are you doing on the Celexa? I still have that Antsy feeling, kind of jaw clentching too, insomnia. I can't decide if I feel worse or better than before I started taking it. I am determined to stick it out though. I am ready to feel well again.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Also, Southern Bunny, I meant to mention this. I felt very similar to you when I tried taking Paxil about a year and 1/2 ago. I had to stop after two days. I am sort of feeling that way now, just on a smaller level (smaller dose I guess). I totally understand, Ativan helped me out get through the hecticness of it all. It has been about 2 1/2 weeks and I see my doctor on Monday. I will definatly stick it out until then and maybe ask her to refill my Ativan prescription until I get over this inital hell. Like I was saying, I don't know if I feel worse now or before I started taking it!!!! It is hard to explain, I have headaches, teeth clenching, and nausea, heart pounding for no apparent reason. It comes and goes. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I'm feeling much better now. I had the headache for the first few days, but it was coincidental; went to the chiropractor and was all better. I'm a little sleepy and have some dry mouth, but that's about it. I've had periods of antsiness, but I truly think that was simply that I have more energy than I have in months! Iwent up to 20mg today and so far no problems.Oh, if Celexa makes you sleepy at all (it does me a little) do not (I repeat DO NOT) take a Benadryl or other sleepy-making OTC unless you are prepared to sleep for 10 hours straight!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Oh, and now I'm getting a little appetite loss, but as I'm about 60 pounds overweight, I'm not too concerned about that one...


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Has anyone had any good results with Celexa relating to pain or constipation or diarrhea?


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

No change with the tummy issues over here on Celexa. I'm on it for depression/anxiety rather than IBS though


----------



## chele (Mar 1, 2000)

I was started on Celexa about a month ago. Started on 10mg a day.....then up to 20. I experienced the some of the same types of side effects......nausea at first, tiredness, but the worst seemed to be the insomnia. I'd go to bed so sleepy, but wake up about 3 hours later and unable to go back to sleep. I was a wreck. Then started to have some sexual side effects that were awful! Have any of you had any of those type of side effects? My doctor told me to wean myself down and see if it lessens. If not, he said he would probably take me off of it and try another type. I didn't notice too big of a change in my ibs symptoms. I was put on it for a depressive episode and still feel like I need to be on some type of med for awhile. I just don't know if Celexa is the right one. I actually could deal with most of the side effects, except the last one. Shelley


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I haven't had any sexual side-effects whatsoever. My IBS is a little tiny bit touchier than previously, but not too bad. I just have to be more careful not to indulge in bad things.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

I definatly noticed sexual side effects, I wasn't able to have an orgasim for about 4 weeks. Now I am able to have them, but it takes A LOT longer & a lot more effort than normal. I am also only on 10mg. I actually don't think the Celexa has helped me, and the side effects have been kind of unbearable. My nausea is worse, and I am now doing this teeth clenching/grinding thing. My anxiety hasn't gotten any better. I have been on it for 6 weeks (2 weeks at 5mg, 4 weeks at 10mg). I am now tapering off and I am going to ask my doctor to try something else, maybe xanax or somethin. My IBS does seem a little better, but I started it for anxiety/nausea, not the IBS.







(me grinding my teeth)


----------



## chele (Mar 1, 2000)

I'm glad to know I am not the only one who has had problems with it like that! It was very frustrating......still is to a certain degree, and the side effects are not worth it. I'm not sure what my doctor will try......this was the first antidepressant that I have ever been on. I had talked to someone at work and she said she also experienced decreased libido and inability to have orgasms while she was on an SSRI. She said her doctor switched her to Welbutrin and it's been much better. I may ask him about that and see what he thinks. I'm supposed to call him on Friday to discuss it further. I want to feel better, but I also don't want to take medication that makes me feel bad physically. I am not a pill-taker in general so if something causes undesirable side effects, then my compliance is pretty bad. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Chele,I've been on Celexa since early January, also started due to mood problems. I found that most of the side effects (insomnia first week, leg agitation, tiredness, and tightness in my jaw) quite tolerable, and they went away in the third week. Like you, the one that dismayed me was the sexual--less sensitivity, much harder to reach orgasm, and not satisfying when I did. However, that has improved significantly to a point where I can live with it at a 20mg dose. By the way, after three weeks my mood shot up like a rocket and nothing much bothered me anymore. Also my IBS symptoms improved about 20%. After about a month of feeling much better, I had a bad head cold and all the good effects decreased after that, but I think it still helps me alot, although not anymore with the IBS.If you've given it a good try (6 weeks), then maybe something else will be better for you. Wellbutrin doesn't give sexual side effects, so maybe that could be the ticket. I tried it first, but I had terrible brain fog, had to think about how to tie my shoes. Then got a burning rash on my neck the fourth day, went to ER. As my doc said, "I guess this drug doesn't agree with your genetics!"


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey there, everyone. For me, Celexa was my miracle drug (for my depression, at least). I did better on it than anything I have ever been on. After a while, though, I nothiced 3 different side effects- increased appitite, low energy, and the dreaded "sexual side-effect". OMG, I didn't want to have sex at all. It didn't even enter my mind. Needless to say, my husband wasnt too pleased with this! It was the reason I finally had to go off it, a few months back. I am now trying the prozac weekly. No noticable side effects.







, Marriah


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Yeah, I have been off Celexa for a week and I had an orgasim after 10 minutes this morning!! WOO HOO! I am human!! I am also having these really bizzare, scarey dreams where I don't know what is real. I think this is part of the withdrawl. I can't tell what is ME & what is the medicine. Unfortunatly I am still feeling like dog #### and my anxiety and nausea is really bad. I am going to ask my doctor about this, but how long of being on nothing before you start something new?


----------

